# My new tank and fish



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello. Here are pics of my new 265 gallon tank. It is up and running with my fronts in there , got rocks inplace , just waiting for my sand to arrive. The tank came with 5 very large gourami (4 kissing and 1 snakeskin) I never kept or saw large gourami before i like them very much. they are large slow moving peaceful fish. omnivores. I think if these are typical of how they act that they would be good tankmates for fronts. I have them in my 6 foot tank now , i decided to make that tank a non front community tank so i can get more fish again lol


----------



## Bearfan (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice Burundi!


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks those are the same burundi as i have been posting lol. The new fish were those cute silly kissing gourami. I just love the new tank. I have never had such a huge tank. It takes some getting used to , everytime i want to touch or adjust something on the back i have to stand on a chair or step ladder. Plus to get the rocks on the bottom i have to .....put my face in the water LOL.


----------



## atajuni (Mar 28, 2008)

Very beautiful frontosa you have there cg


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks. i just love em. They are so beautiful.


----------



## big-t (Mar 20, 2008)

sweet tank. My black sand will be here tues. for my 150 gal. front tank.Gourami are o.k. with fronts?. Cause if thats so my girlfriend will love me thats all she talks about is gouramis..


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

big-t said:


> sweet tank. My black sand will be here tues. for my 150 gal. front tank.Gourami are o.k. with fronts?. Cause if thats so my girlfriend will love me thats all she talks about is gouramis..


This is my first experience with them. The guy who had them said they would be fine with even the tiniest ones. They are big quiet calm fish. In the couple days i have had them i have only seen them "dart" in the tank once . I have only seen them be aggressive once and that was to each other not another fish . They are nearly 10 inches, some are 10. THey are in with several africans, some of the africans are only 2 inches or less. No issues. they like to eat the algae. I wouuld say if my fish are a typical example of how they behave then yes, the big kissing gourami variety are fine to be kept with fronts. The snake skin is also good. I would not get any dwarf gourami cause the fronts will eat them when they get bigger than the gourami. Make sure that the species you end up getting is not labeled "giant gourami" they are a different species than these and get to be 36", I can look up the kissing and snakeskin gourami scientific name if you cant find it yourself . let me know. i found it using websearch, just didnt save it.

CG


----------

